# She only drinks from the tap???



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi, Im at the end of tether now. My cat insists on drinking straight from the tap. She has a clean bowl with fresh water in it (just poured from the tap). and she goes straight to the tap and sticks her head under it. We have tried giving her milk in her bowl to make that more interesting than water but she still heads to the tap. 
Weve started to put plastic bags around the kitchen tap, So my clever little mog mioawws at the living room door and goes and licks the bath tap.

(this morning I caught her in the bath sitting under the dripping tap letting it drip on her head??).


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Why not look into getting her a water fountain? You can get them really cheap if you shop around and cats love to drink (and play) from running/moving water


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

It is I think, quite common for cats to preferr the running /dripping water from a tap to water in a bowl.Meeko my Raggie loves to play in the sink with the tap trickling water,the big daft lump trys to catch the water as it runs down the plughole I tried a water fountain which he loved,to death .Being a typical male he had to see how it "worked",I gave up in the end as I was having to put it all back together so often.


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

My two used to do this all the time - I bought them a water fountain and they've only gone for the taps once in the 3 month we've had it  This is the one I got - it's cheap, and easy to clean Cat Mate Pet Fountain: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Agree with the others - a pet fountain is the way to go. We've got a pet mate and it is fab


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

This is what you are "supposed" to do










but this is much more fun










That is the "Cat Mate" fountain BTW and it is so quiet and easily cleaned.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Dont i know it

Heres lilly










So we got one of these










But still dont stop










I think its seeing the running water.

I always used to take water in a pint glass to bed, but i woke up to the following and now take a bottle!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I had one that used to do this and he taught all the others - now about 8 of them do it - there's a que next to the sink after supper!!!!


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sooo glad im not the only one. Im getting another cat on tuesday and apparently he does it too. So I think ill have to invest in one of the fountain thingys... to save my sanity lol xx


----------

